# [WinCCflexibel] Variabeln in Ordner



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich lege die Variabeln bei Flex gerne in Ordnern an, so das ich später nicht
eine Unendlich lange Variabeln Liste habe.
Jetzt waren die Endwickler von Flexibel mal wieder so Intelligent, das mann
später bei der Anbindung zwar sehr schön, sieht aus welchen Ordner die
Variabel kommt, aber wenn mann später noch mal draufschauen möchte
der Ordner nicht mit angezeigt wird.
Als Beispiel ich habe zwei Motoren und habe für jeden Antrieb einen eigenen
Ordner, "Motor_1" und "Motor_2"
Lege ich in jetzt in jedem Ordner eine Variabel an für die Einschaltung "Start",
sollte für mich die Variabel später bei der Taste so stehen
"Motor_1.Start" dann könnte ich sofort erkennen woher die Variabel kommt.
Nein Siemens hat es mal wieder anders gelöst, am Button steht später
nur "Start", habe ich später mehre Tasten und möchte nur durch anklichen
prüfen ob ich die Richtige Variabel ausgewählt habe, ist das nicht möglich.

Zur Zeit mach ich es so, das ich in den Ordner, noch mal den vollen
Variabelnnamen anlege, in etwa so "Motor_1.Motor_1.Start", aber das
gefällt mir absolut nicht, vor allen Dingen wenn ich die Variabeln in Scripten
nutzen möchte, dann werden die so lang und unübersichtlich, das es 
keinen spass macht die zu lesen.

Hat da jemand einen Tip wie mann das Sinnvoller lösen kann.


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

...das war der Grund, warum ich von der Nutzung der Folder wieder
abgekommen bin. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das in TIA V11 gelöst ist.
Vielleicht kann man am 21. Mai ja auch mal die SIEMENS Leute
befragen. 

Ich frage mich immer nur welche komischen Firmen die ach so 
hoch gelobten Pilotanwender sein sollen. 

Endweder haben die keine Ahnung oder
bekommen die exakt vorgeschrieben, was sie tun dürfen und was nicht oder
sie haben sie zu kleine Maschinen oder
eine Namenskonvention mit max. 10 Zeichen (das würde auch die mickig kurzen Felder erklären).

Eine logische Erklärung gibt es nicht  

Ich bin ohnehin gespannt, wie lange Symbole in der neuen HWKonfig aussehen. 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer nur welche komischen Firmen die ach so
> hoch gelobten Pilotanwender sein sollen.


 
Einen Pilotanwender kann ich nennen, das ist ein größerer Hausgerätehersteller aus Gütersloh.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 April 2011)

Wenn man mehrere SPSen an ein Panel angekoppelt hat, kommt man fast garnicht drumherum die Variablen in eigenen Ordnern anzulegen. Sonst kann man z.B. keine zwei Variablen mit Namen "Quit" anlegen. Die nächste Variable würde dann "Quit_0" bekommen. Man kann zwar händisch umbenennen, aber dann geht die symbolische Zuordnung verloren.

Das tolle an flex ist diese Inkonsistenz.
In einem Ereignis (z.B. Taste drücken) wird der komplette Pfad zur Variable angezeigt, bei einer Eigenschaft eines E/A-Feldes nicht, in einem Skript muss man wieder doch...

Bei den E/A-Feldern hat man das wohl weggelassen weil die Ausgabebox für die Variable nur so winzig klein gemacht wurde, dass dort nicht mehr wie 4 Buchstaben oder sowas reinpassen.
Aus welchem Ordner die Variable stammt kann man nur sehen wenn man in das Variablenfeld klickt und dann "gehe zu Deklaration" ausführt. Dann gelangt man in den entsprechenden Ordner.

Aber ich habs aufgegeben mich darüber aufzuregen. Da diese grausige selbstgemalte GUI wohl auch in TIA übernommen wird, erwarte ich davon nichts gutes. Warum bleibt man nicht bei den normalen Windows Elementen?


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

Das Gegenteil von:  SINN 
ist: UNSINN
wird gebildet aus: UN  SINN
Binäre Sprachlogik.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

Wo wir gerade bei "UN SINN" sind, welcher *Idiot* hat bei Siemens die 
Schaltfläche "Bildbaustein erstellen" und "Bearbeiten" unmittelbar überein-
ander gelegt.
Es ist mir glaube zum 1000'ten mal passiert das ich eine Unfangreiche Gruppe
bearbeiten will und rutsche dann aus versehen auf Bildbausteine erstellen.




*Ich will aber garkeinen Bildbaustein, das mit Bildbausteinen funktioniert **ja eh nicht!!!*

Nun kann ich nur noch das Element anklicken und die Verwendung von 
Bildbaustein lösen, danach den Bildbaustein wieder löschen.

Das schöne an der sache ist das alle Referenzen weg sind Variabeln die
angebunden sind, *Dankeschön Siemens*.
Also alles neu Editieren, wieder eine Stunde meines Lebens weg.

*Ich hasse WinCCflexibel......wirklich...*


----------



## rastus (13 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ....
> Es ist mir glaube zum 1000'ten mal passiert das ich eine Unfangreiche Gruppe
> bearbeiten will und rutsche dann aus versehen auf Bildbausteine erstellen.
> 
> ...



Kauf Dir mal ne richtige Maus... Also so schlimm ist WinCC nun wirklich  nicht. Habt ihr schon mal mit anderen Visualisierungsprogrammen  gearbeitet (TSWin, Movicon etc.)? Dagegen ist WinCC flex. gerade im  Bezug auf die Integration ins Projekt eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Ich  mache gerade wieder eine Anlage mit 87 Bildern und WinCC flex auf einem  MP277 und bin begeistert, wie schnell man vorwärts kommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2011)

rastus schrieb:


> Kauf Dir mal ne richtige Maus... Also so schlimm ist WinCC nun wirklich  nicht. Habt ihr schon mal mit anderen Visualisierungsprogrammen  gearbeitet (TSWin, Movicon etc.)? Dagegen ist WinCC flex. gerade im  Bezug auf die Integration ins Projekt eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Ich  mache gerade wieder eine Anlage mit 87 Bildern und WinCC flex auf einem  MP277 und bin begeistert, wie schnell man vorwärts kommt.



Die Maus ist schon gut, aber Integration ist nicht alles, gemessen an den
Ärger den ich schon damit hatte. Schlechtes mit Schlechten vergleichen, ist
nicht schwer. Aber wie wir gerade wieder beim Pefekten gelesen haben, sind
hier sogar User bereit, sich eine Sinnfrage zu unterziehen und lieber ins 
Kloster zu gehen. Wenn ich nicht aus der Kirche ausgetreten währe, würde
ich das auch machen. 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=44302

Das einzige was ich als eierlegende Wollmilchsau, an flex bezeichnen kann,
sind immer wieder auftauchenden Totalausfälle, in jeder möglichen Arbeits-
Situation was sich nicht nur auf die Software begrenzt, sondern das ganze 
auch auf die Hardware ausdehnt. 

Wirklich Proffesionell kann Mann damit nicht arbeiten es geht nichts....aber
auch garnichts einfach. Es gibt keine Popups, chechboxen, Listboxen, datagrids,
vernüftige Scripteditor, Rezeptverwaltung und und und, ach könnte den ganzen
Tag so weiter machen. 

Wenn du schon einmal mit einen richtigen Werkzeug gearbeitet hast, zb VisiWin
was sich in MS Visual Studio intregiert, mit all den Möglichkeiten die dieses 
Werkzeug zu verfühgung stellt, würde dir schlecht wenn dir das Wort WinCCflexibel
über die Lippen kommt. 

Ich sage es noch einmal mein Standard Spruch zur Siemens Software. 
"Siemens stellt die Software zur Verfügung, für die, die mal Profis werden wollen,
die anderen haben die Software für Profis"

PS. Herzlichen Glückwunsch das du deine 87 Bilder erstellen konntest, ohne
den Wahnsinn zu verfallen, anscheinend hattest du genug Zeit. Du bist heute
einfach mein Persönlicher Held.


----------



## bike (13 April 2011)

rastus schrieb:


> Also so schlimm ist WinCC nun wirklich  nicht.



Nein, es viel schlimmer, leider




rastus schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal mit anderen Visualisierungsprogrammen  gearbeitet (TSWin, Movicon etc.)? Dagegen ist WinCC flex. gerade im  Bezug auf die Integration ins Projekt eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Ich  mache gerade wieder eine Anlage mit 87 Bildern und WinCC flex auf einem  MP277 und bin begeistert, wie schnell man vorwärts kommt.




Ja, habe ich. 
Doch bei WinCC und WinCCflex sind das Probleme und Fehler, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind.
Wenn etwas nicht geht, okay. Doch kein Okay, wenn etwas geht und dann nach einigen Änderungen ist das Projekt zerschossen.


bike


----------



## Question_mark (13 April 2011)

*87 Bilder in WInCCFlex, ich kann nicht mehr ...*

Hallo,



			
				rastus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache gerade wieder eine Anlage mit 87 Bildern und WinCC flex auf einem MP277 und bin begeistert, wie schnell man vorwärts kommt.



Deine Leidensfähigkeit finde ich bemerkenswert. Da scheint ein latenter Hang zum Masochismus zu bestehen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 April 2011)

*Protool*

@rastus
Bei so viel Bildern solltest mal Protool nutzen, wärst erstaunt wie schnell man damit arbeiten konnte...


----------



## rastus (14 April 2011)

Lasst euch ruhig über mich aus. Ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr für Visus erstellt. Ohne jemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber ihr macht euch über 
meine 87 Bilder lustig und wollt mir erzählen , das bei eueren 6,7,8 Bildern, keine Ahnung wie viele, überhaupt garnichts funktioniert? Naja ..., denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 April 2011)

Ich mach mich nicht drüber lustig, Hab auch schon Panels mit massig Bildern gemacht, und muss sagen, als Ich das noch mit Protool gemacht habe, gings noch schneller. 
Es gibt nun auch in Flexible einige Sachen die Ich nicht mehr missen möchte (z.B. die Variablen in Tabellenansicht zu bearbeiten), doch an die Geschwindigkeit von Protool kommts halt trotzdem nicht ran. Und im großen und ganzen läuft es ja, es sind die vielen Kleinigkeiten die nicht ausgemerzt werden, wie zu kleine Eingabefelder, obwohl genügend Platz auf dem Schirm ist, und und und...
Man merkt einfach das die Entwickler nicht mit der Software arbeiten, sondern Sie nur programmieren.


----------



## bike (14 April 2011)

rastus schrieb:


> Lasst euch ruhig über mich aus. Ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr für Visus erstellt. Ohne jemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber ihr macht euch über
> meine 87 Bilder lustig und wollt mir erzählen , das bei eueren 6,7,8 Bildern, keine Ahnung wie viele, überhaupt garnichts funktioniert? Naja ..., denkt mal drüber nach



Gut, dass du uns erklärst wie toll du bist. 

Mir tun die Bediener und Instandhalter jetzt schon leid, wenn die 87 Bilder zu nutzen haben. Ich würde einmal über die Bedienergonomie nachdenken.


bike


----------



## Fabix (14 April 2011)

*Alternativen*

Hi, 

jeder der Siemens nicht schön findet, sollte nur eine Steuerung mit Touch Panel von P.... programmieren, da wird die komplette Welt neu erfunden und man beginnt bei Adam und Eva.
Besonders toll sind dann die Phänomene, wie man zieht eine DE Karte und die komplette Steuerung bleibt stehen. 
...

Gruß Fabix


----------



## Paule (14 April 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> @rastus
> Bei so viel Bildern solltest mal Protool nutzen, wärst erstaunt wie schnell man damit arbeiten konnte...


Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst, oder?
Nach den ersten paar Projekten mit WinCCFlex bekommt man doch die Kretze wenn man wieder etwas im Protool machen muss.
Mal hier zwei extreme Nachteile:
- Nach "Copy & Past" muss das Teil immer links oben abgeholt werden.
- Die Eigenschaft jeder Variable muss separat geändert werden, sprich keine mehrfach Auswahl zum ändern der Eigenschaft möglich, was für ein geklicke.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2011)

rastus schrieb:


> Lasst euch ruhig über mich aus. Ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr für Visus erstellt. Ohne jemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber ihr macht euch über
> meine 87 Bilder lustig und wollt mir erzählen , das bei eueren 6,7,8 Bildern, keine Ahnung wie viele, überhaupt garnichts funktioniert? Naja ..., denkt mal drüber nach


 
ich mache auch Visus, wo mal schnell 50..150 Bilder drin sein können.
Wir machen uns nur Lustig über dein Überschwengliches Lob, auf Flexibel,
das ach wie toll läuft. Dem ist aber nicht so, es läuft nicht gut und das
weiß Siemens auch.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst, oder?
> Nach den ersten paar Projekten mit WinCCFlex bekommt man doch die Kretze wenn man wieder etwas im Protool machen muss.
> Mal hier zwei extreme Nachteile:
> - Nach "Copy & Past" muss das Teil immer links oben abgeholt werden.
> - Die Eigenschaft jeder Variable muss separat geändert werden, sprich keine mehrfach Auswahl zum ändern der Eigenschaft möglich, was für ein geklicke.



Wie gesagt, es gibt vieles was Ich von WinCC flex nicht missen möchte, aber Geschwindigkeitsmäßig war es um Welten besser.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 April 2011)

bei mir gibt es so 400 bis 500 Bilder. Liegt daran, dass ich von vorneherein einigen Leerraum lasse, damit ich die Navigiererei nicht jedesmal neu (korrekt) verlinken muss. Das sind so in Anlehnung an die alten Textpanels immer ganze Gruppen.

Tja, früher stürzte Flex beim Kopieren von so einem Projekt schlicht ab. Heute warte ich nur eine Viertelstunde, bis sowas kopiert ist - aber wenigstens funktioniert das inzwischen ohne crash (wenngleich man sich fragt, ob es noch lebt).

Bei Protool waren solche Aktionen in der Schlussversion vollständig angstfrei und eine Sache von Sekunden.

PS: grad hab ich 45 Bitmeldetexte (nur die Texte, nicht die kompletten Meldungen) aus Projekt 1 (geöffnet in Instanz 1) in Projekt 2 (Flexinstanz2)rüberkopiert. Dauert halt ne halbe Minute ...


----------



## IBFS (14 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich mache auch Visus, wo mal schnell 50..150 Bilder drin sein können.
> Wir machen uns nur Lustig über dein Überschwengliches Lob, auf Flexibel,
> das ach wie toll läuft. Dem ist aber nicht so, es läuft nicht gut und das
> weiß Siemens auch.



Lieber HvdR,
dieses FLEX-schlechtgerede wird langsam langweilig .Es mag ja sein, das
das Thema Bildbausteine problematisch ist. 
Seit ich FLEX 2008 SP1 ff. verwende ist mir auf mehreren Rechner, die ich
habe, Flex noch nie abgestürtzt. Langsam ist es einzig auf einem ziemlich
zugemüllten Rechner von mir. Ansonsten habe ich keine Probleme mit Flex.
btw. ich habe auch Projekte mit 50 -80 Bilder, je nach dem.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Lieber HvdR,
> dieses FLEX-schlechtgerede wird langsam langweilig .Es mag ja sein, das
> das Thema Bildbausteine problematisch ist.
> Seit ich FLEX 2008 SP1 ff. verwende ist mir auf mehreren Rechner, die ich
> ...



Lieber Frank aus Dresden,
da kann ich nur sagen Glück gehabt, mir ist es die tage wieder passiert,
habe ich übrigens im Forum erwähnt. Der Rechner ist alles andere als
zugemüllt, er ist vor etwa 2 Monaten neu aufgesetzt worden. Bei waren
Es gerade mal 3 bis 4 Bilder, mit einen paar Grafiken ohne jegliche Funktion. 
Die Version ist 2008 SP2, was sagt mir das, ich übertreibe ganz und garnicht.


----------



## bike (14 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Lieber HvdR,
> dieses FLEX-schlechtgerede wird langsam langweilig .Es mag ja sein, das
> das Thema Bildbausteine problematisch ist.
> Seit ich FLEX 2008 SP1 ff. verwende ist mir auf mehreren Rechner, die ich
> ...



Langweilig ist WinCC-flex eigentlich nicht.
Jeden Tag gibt es neue Überraschungen.
Wenn ich in einer VM dieses Programm nutze, dann geschehen doch ab und an sonderbar Dinge.
Entweder bleibt die VM hängen oder das Ergebnis ist nicht so ganz brauchbar.

Ich denke, wenn ich für jede Version einen Rechner brauche wird das etwas kostspielig.

Also noch kann ich WinCC-flex als gelungenes Programm nicht benennen.


bike


----------

